# Platinum Rings - scratches after a weekend



## suzyann (15 Dec 2006)

Hello

I have an engagement ring - it is Platinum single solitaire and I got it from Paul Sheeran's in town - I am very happy with it . We got my soon to be husband his wedding band early so as to get another item off the list - He wore it for one weekend only to ensure that the size was correct for him and after that weekend it was badly scratched - We paid just 800 euro for the ring and got it from a well known jewellers NOT Paul Sheerans - We took it back to the jewellers and initially when the girls looked at it in the shop they were surprsied at how badly marked it was for such a short duration - they agreed to return it to supplier to investigate - They got in contact with us this week and said no fault was found with the ring and they wanted to give us a replacement new one - We declined and took our money back as the ring would go exactly the same way - The manager in the store was then saying that it was normal for platinum to have scratches - While I would agree surely this would be over time and 1 weekend is not acceptable... We will more than likely go back to Paul Sheerans and get both are wedding bands there - Is there a huge variation in the quality of platinum from jeweller to jeweller - We may even now decide to go for yellow gold for him as am disappointed with the quality of the platinum ring we already had as thought would be more hard wearing than that ....


----------



## 26cb (15 Dec 2006)

*Re: Platinum Rings - scratches after a weekend??*

You gotta love google.....

[broken link removed]


----------



## Henny Penny (16 Dec 2006)

Hi Suzyann
Congrats on your engagement ... hope you have a very happy life together.
I have a platinum engagement and wedding ring ... and I can say that both are quite badly scratched/scuffed ... no longer shiny after 7 years ... a bit like our marriage! It's just one of the downsides of platinum. They can be polished every couple of years ... and they do come back to the original state ... but you have to ask yourself ... are you bothered ... hopefully the diamond is so impressive you don't even see the scuffs!


----------



## liteweight (16 Dec 2006)

I've had a platinum engagement ring for 30 years...no scuffs and still shiny! What's going on? Platinum is supposed to be hard wearing. In all that time, I've had it professionally cleaned once. Every now and then I soak the ring in a little vodka then buff it with a soft cloth. It comes out shiny and new looking. Maybe it's because it's an older version?


----------



## danaforever (17 Dec 2006)

Hi Suzyann,

Congratulations on your engagement.
I have a platinum band for four years and even though its scratched a bit, a quick buff and polish brings it back to its original shine.  My hubbys ring is also platinum and it is scratched, and has dulled completely. I think a lot of it is that the ring will be on you all of the time, it is bound to get wear and tear, for me, it only adds to the beauty of it. 
How about going for a white gold wedding band for hubby to be?


----------



## SOM42 (17 Dec 2006)

danaforever said:


> How about going for a white gold wedding band for hubby to be?


 
Having gone through this process myself recently I spoke to alot of jewellers about white gold v platinum.  The advice was that platinum is harder than gold and less likely to scratch.  A platinum ring should not appear scratched after a weekend.  I would be inclined to shop elsewhere.  Incidentally I paid about the same for a platinum ring that still looks new almost 6 months later.


----------



## Guest127 (17 Dec 2006)

mrs cu has a diamond cluser on platinum and after reading this post I had a  look at it. no scratches on the little stalks, but maybe they wouldn't be there anyway. over 30 years old.


----------

